# Just found out :'(



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

Just found out.
Not due to test til tuesday but atarted bleeding and dis one. I know my body. I know its all over x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarah, I am really sorry to hear that


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Sarah,
Are you sure?  It could be implantation bleeding.  If it hasn't worked for you this time then I know from experience that there are lots of things that can be learnt from a negative cycle that can be used to make your next IVF more sucesful, so not all is lost.  Tuesday is a long time to wait 'til your OTD.  Can you call your clinic to talk to them?
It's not the end of the world even though it feels that way.  Sending you a great big hug  
Liz
x


----------



## sarahcallisto (Mar 20, 2011)

definately


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really really sorry.    
I wish you weren't going through this.  I know how you feel.  
Liz
xxx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarah: Just wanted to give you a supportive hug   I had my Official test yesterday and it was BFN but knew probably 5 days nefore hand that things were not looking good. I've been feeling like crap and pretty emotional this morning.
I've had  a HCG blood test this morning but they will be lucky if they find an ounce of HCG in my system. That is true that they can learn alot from a negative cycle though my first transfer was a lot more positiove then this one just gone so i don't know what they are going to come up with for my next transfer.
Thinking of you x


----------

